# Jack-pot, but need help.



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

And so this morning I had to bring my daughter to town. Garage sales all over the place. But after 10 closer looks, just clothing spread out over the lawn. But than number eleven, jack-pot. Tools, tools, tools. I paid $16 for the whole lot.










Now in this fortune is a chisel set, but the handles are coming off. They are made by Dunlap in Germany. Are they worth the effort to fix, and how do I go about doing this?










Thanks.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, those are definitely worth fixing.

I spy 
a nice Disston backsaw in that pile too. Is the handle in good shape? 
A marking gauge
A block plane
A combo square. What kind is it?

Hice haul!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Scott, so how do I fix the chisels?
Back saw is nice, some rust and 2 screws missing.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Epoxy.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome haul buddy, let us know how they clean up.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Scott,
I have read with great interest and respect your comments and admired the posts of your work. But on this occasion I will vehemently disagree with you on the above. Don't epoxy the handles into a socket chisel. Don't rivet, bolt or otherwise "permanently" affix the handles. The least intrusive thing that you could to to is just ROTATE the handles 90 degrees, or 62 degrees or 14 degrees or whatever, and then reset. A little moisture can be a non intrusive save as well (to swell the wood). As a last final desperate resort I would cut back the OUTSIDE of the handle, the part that is handle and not tenon. Cut the shoulder just a sixteenth or so at first and maintain the taper of the "tenon". That should allow the handle to seat itself deeper into the socket and tighten things up. It is normal for these things to loosen up with the change of the seasons, but a couple of upside down taps on the bench usually reseats things. Wood moves with changes in humidity. This is why the handles get loose and the last thing that you should do is glue surfaces that were meant to be allowed to move tight.

Pa B
nice score!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Grump, for the detailed instructions.

The complete tenon does not fit completely into the socket. As you see on the picture, you see part of the tenon exposed, is this normal?


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes it is normal. It is only when they bottom out in the socket that it gets to be a problem, that is why the recommendation. Here is a pic of a couple of chisels I copped off 
ebay recently:



It is only when they get to look like the one on the far right that it is time to do some mods, and as I suggested, just lathe or cut back the shoulder of the handle where it meets the socket but keeping the taper of the handle. That will allow the handle to seat into the socket.

Cheers
Danno


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Scott.

I should have clicked through the link. I didn't. I just saw epoxy and had a knee jerk reaction. I should have known better, knowing the content of your previous posts.

Sorry to all.

Danno


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I wish garage sales around here were like #11. The ones around here are baby clothes, knick knacks, baby clothes, baby toys, junk, baby stuff, scented candles and baby clothes. Not a tool to be found.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like the hobby around there may not be woodworking .<g>

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow! Escellent haul!!!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Ha!

No biggie grumpycarp. If these were Stanley 750s or a set of LNs I would not have made that comment. To be honest, if it were me I would probably at least try to fit the handles without adhesive. But I probably wouldn't spend a whole day on it 

The link above references a conversation among galloots. Those who favor purity against those who use glue. It's kinda entertaining too.

Once cleaned up, those will make a fine set of butt chisels to use at the bench. Have fun with them!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

That's my kind of garage sale. We don't need no stinkin' clothes. I see you got a hatchet. My tool of choice for fine woodworking. ;]


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I chuckle at the chisel find. Years ago (1970s) here in Atlanta, GA there used to be near the airport a junky concrete block garage rented by a Delta Airlines pilot for his sideline business of selling used aircraft-oriented tools he would buy in bulk lots at surplus sales and re-sell at absurdly low prices. I used to buy Starret mikes, gage blocks and the like for three to five dollars each. You had to examine each item to see the condition but there were some real gems! One of my finds were some never used Greenlee socket tang wood chisels. There were a lot of them piled on a shelf with the chisels in one pile and the wood handles in another. I picked through them until I put together a complete set of twelve chisels and hollered over to the owner how much he wanted for a chisel. He hollered back "two bucks". I began to walk toward the cash register then thought "hell, for that price I should get two sets" and went back to assemble another set. Those chisels are still in my shop and have served me well.

Rufus


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Rufus, actually the guy selling the stuff, was the son of an aircraft repairman that passed away, go figure….

Tim, I agree, I just about with home without after 10 stops.

Thanks Danno, nice picture. Makes me feel good about my chisels.


----------

